# laid the wood to 'em today.



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

My cousin and I went out and after striking out on several public numbers in 75 to 125' deep decided to change up a little and stumbled on a honey hole that lit up my bottom machine. Caught 3 nice endangered ARS but couldn't close out a 2-man limit. Caught 10 mongos and a nice white snapper. Then my cuz pulled up the biggest damn trigger I think I have ever seen. Must have stumbled across somebody's high-dollar private spot, didn't have another boat come near us while we were there. If I can figure out how to post pics will put one up. Great day on the water, but it did get a bit sporty on the way back in.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Learned how to add pics.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice bunch of fish plus an added bonus, new spot to fish!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

War Eagle !


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

That's my cousin, should have thrown him overboard for wearing that hat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe Sixpack said:


> That's my cousin, should have thrown him overboard for wearing that hat.


 Oh come on man, that hat was your good luck charm ! "Found a new spot caught all those fish." You probably need to go buy you one.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Best part of the trip is that it was the first time I've been able to get on fish without a guide on the boat. Have hit a gazillion of the public numbers and just never been able to get on them.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Joe Sixpack said:


> Best part of the trip is that it was the first time I've been able to get on fish without a guide on the boat. Have hit a gazillion of the public numbers and just never been able to get on them.


 Wrong bait would be my guess. Fish are on all of them!


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

2RC's I have spent whole trips bouncing from spot to spot without marking fish. I went over this spot while trolling and the bottom machine was lit up like a Christmas Tree.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have hit a bunch of public spots out of Destin in the last few weeks and most of them hold few fish and not a whole lot of Snapper. Some of them mark fish well on the bottom machine. Dropping down on some of those we caught lots of Ruby Red Lips, Sand Perch, Red Porgies and one Red Snapper. I just don't see the numbers of snapper that many claim are all over these public numbers. The Porgies and bait fish are so thick that it gives a good show on the machine but that's about it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Post a pic of those number!!!


----------

